# stuttgart-street-session



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Juni 2004)

Also im anderen stuggi thread wurde der 17.7. genannt. Ich würde sagen, wir halten den 17.7. einfach mal fest!!!
Wieviel Uhr? Wo? Ist der treffpunkt??

Gibt es einen stuggi local, der wenigstens einige coole spots kennt?
Weil kein bock, dann in stuggi erst noch spots suchen zu müssen..........

 greetz Max


----------



## ringo667 (28. Juni 2004)

An der Uni ist es gut, ich kenne aber dein Level nicht.
Stufen bis 1m, Treppen und so weiter...
Vielleicht kenn jemand anderes auch noch einen Platz?
Im anderen Thread steht da noch was von der Liederhalle, da war ich noch nicht, ich check das diese Woche mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (28. Juni 2004)

jo also uni ist ok
liederhalle kann man auch vorbeischauen, lohnt sich aber wahrscheinlich nicht sich dort lange aufzuhalten.
da an den treppen sind so blumenkübel, dann kann man ein bischen drauf rum fahren... aber sonst!
Sommerain, gibts ja auch ein weng was, ist aber wohl auch nicht so...

hmm, na los wir werden da wohl nach was finden....

So meine lieben Stuttgarter nun seit ihr gefragt....


----------



## hopmonkey (28. Juni 2004)

Also in der innenstadt ist der uni-park sicherlich der größte spot, alles andere ist eher für kürzere Aufenthalte nutzbar (Landtag, mülltonnen beim ex OZ, kleinere spielplätze...)
Aber in Stuttgart wird ja auch andauernd gebaut, da findet sich immer mal wieder was neues (die baustelle selbst zB...) oder die trümmer von altem.
Gen Westen (zwischen schwab/bebel und schloß/johannes) gibts auch noch nen recht großen Spielplatz, da is dann eher hopsen angesagt, bietet also ne ganz gute abwechslung zum uni-park. Weiß aber grad nich, wies da aussieht, schon lang nichmehr dagewesen.
Wie schon erwähnt steht im sommerrain das gras so hoch, dasses in der nase kitzelt...

Zur Uni-Park session am 28./Dienstag. Hat da schon einer vor 6 lust/zeit?
Werd auf jeden fall kommen, gern auch schon früher.

PS.: M.Schulz! Wenn du hier bist, hol die Kiste raus. Die Semesterferien stehn vor der Tür und die Kurbel, die ich dir verkauft hab, dürfte ja auch montiert sein ;-).


----------



## frufoor (29. Juni 2004)

Also macht heute Abend wenn ihr euch trefft mal ein paar gute Spots ausfindig und postet hier....
Am besten mit Bild! Ich werde versuchen, daß ich es mal schaffe noch vor der eigentlichen Session nach Stuttgart zu kommen....


----------



## ringo667 (29. Juni 2004)

Dann sag mir 1 o. 2 Tage vorher bescheit.

Ich werd auch noch mal abchecken was sonst noch so geht.


----------



## ringo667 (5. Juli 2004)

@ hopmonkey

Hi, kannst du mal die Bilder reinstellen,die du am Samstag gemacht hast?


----------



## frufoor (5. Juli 2004)

YEAHHH Bilder....
Los her damit!


----------



## ringo667 (5. Juli 2004)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Stuttgarter Uni-Park von heute.


----------



## hopmonkey (6. Juli 2004)

namnd.

Noche baar foddos von dahande ausm Städtle im Ländle:


----------



## hopmonkey (6. Juli 2004)

und nochne ladung.

Der brunnen steht auch in der innenstadt und zählt, wie die vorangegangen "Spots" zu den vielen, an denen man vereinzelte moves üben kann, die verstreut in der stadt liegen und an denen man sicherlich keine ganze session verbringen kann. Vorbeischaun lohnt sich aber.
Interessant sind daher auch die z.T. üppig ausgestatten Spielplätze, die aber - zu Recht - von Kids mit scharfsinnigen Müttern/Eltern bevölkert werden.
Das Trümerparadies    auf den letzten drei bildern ist aufm Birkenkopf, etwas außerhalb, aber mitm Auto gut zu erreichen (Danke Chris!). Bus führe auch, habbich aber noch nicht ausprobiert - mitm Fahrrad. Aber 20" geht auch gerne mal als Kinderwagen/Handgepäck durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (6. Juli 2004)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> und nochne ladung.
> 
> Der brunnen steht auch in der innenstadt und zählt, wie die vorangegangen "Spots" zu den vielen, an denen man vereinzelte moves üben kann, die verstreut in der stadt liegen und an denen man sicherlich keine ganze session verbringen kann. Vorbeischaun lohnt sich aber.
> Interessant sind daher auch die z.T. üppig ausgestatten Spielplätze, die aber - zu Recht - von Kids mit scharfsinnigen Müttern/Eltern bevölkert werden.
> Das Trümerparadies    auf den letzten drei bildern ist aufm Birkenkopf, etwas außerhalb, aber mitm Auto gut zu erreichen (Danke Chris!). Bus führe auch, habbich aber noch nicht ausprobiert - mitm Fahrrad. Aber 20" geht auch gerne mal als Kinderwagen/Handgepäck durch...



sieht sehr interessant aus!
toto


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Juli 2004)

hopmonkey schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber 20" geht auch gerne mal als Kinderwagen/Handgepäck durch...


ich habs mal im zug gebracht....gefragt, weil mein bike ja keinen sattel hat, obs dann günstiger is...da konnt ichs kostenlos mitnehmen 
es gibt auch noch nette schaffner(inen)


----------



## Mario-Trial (7. Juli 2004)

also bei uns kann man das rad immer im zug kostenlos mitnehmen (sonst wär ich ziemlich am arsch). nur in bus/bahn nich.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2004)

ajo, sieht doh gar nicht schlecht aus!!.......wir aber noh n par mehr spots geben denk ich ma,  naja muss man abwarten 
 bleibt es beim 17.7. ?
 wieviel Uhr und wo ist treffpunkt?
 wer kommt alles?

 Max


----------



## sensiminded (7. Juli 2004)

ich würde doch auch gerne mal nach stuggi zum trialen kommen.   
eigentlich habe ich viel zu tun, aber da muss ich mir einfach mal zeit nehmen.


----------



## frufoor (7. Juli 2004)

Also ich bin auch mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (10. Juli 2004)

so da citytrial braunschweig ausfällt komm ich und nochn paar andere auch nach stuggi

wann und wo st treffpunkt?
könnten wir das mal festlegen!!


----------



## frufoor (12. Juli 2004)

Super,
werden ja immer mehr.
Dann gibt das ja mal nen richtig große Session!

Also mal an die Stuttgarter Locals.
Was schlagt ihr als Treffpunkt vor!
Bedenkt bitte das die, die mit dem Auto kommen, nen vernünftigen Parkplatz benötigen, kostengünstig, wenn nicht sogar umsonst.....

Ansich ist als Treffpunkt das LB-BW-Forum am Hauotbahnhof ist nicht schlecht....
Aber Parken ist da glaub nicht so optimal.....


Also meine Herren, Vorschläge bitte.... !


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juli 2004)

Also Jungs schlagt jetzt mal nen günstigen treffpunkt vor!!!!

Als Uhrzeit sage ich jetzt einfach mal Spontan 12.30Uhr......

wems net net passt, bitte andere uhrzeit vorschlagen sonst kommen wir nie voran.
also 12.30Uhr wo????

Max


----------



## frufoor (13. Juli 2004)

also 12:30 ist für mich auf jeden Fall OK
Können auch gerne früher


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Juli 2004)

wir 5 aus schatthausen würden gerne gegen 12 uhr loslegen!!!!

wäre das möglich? und ich wüsste gerne vor samstag noch denn treffpunkt

wie gesagt gut anzufahren und gute billige parkmöglichkeit


----------



## biketrialer (13. Juli 2004)

12 uhr müste passen, halt sehen wir der verkehr is da es ferien gibt!
wo treffen wir uns dann eigentlich?
das würd ich auch ma gerne wissen!
toto


----------



## ringo667 (13. Juli 2004)

Also ich würde vorschlagen vor der Uni. 

Kepplerstr. an der Ecke zur Geschwister Schollstrasse.

In der Gegend kann man auch mit etws Glück noch einen Parkplatz ergattern.

Aber am Samstag in der Stuttgarter Innenstadt braucht man halt etwas Glück....eigentlich immer wenn man da mit dem Auto unterwegs ist  

Hier noch der Stadtplan:
http://www.stuttgart.de/stadtplan/1024x768.html


----------



## frufoor (13. Juli 2004)

Also 12e ist für mich kein Problem.
Können uns gerne an der Uni treffen....

Komme mit der Bahn....

Sollen wir mal ein paar Spots festlegen, oder fahren wir einfach drauf los?!

Will ja nicht wieder anfangen,   
aber war inzwischen nochmal einer im Sommerain?!
Haben die da inzwischen gemäht?!


----------



## biketrialer (13. Juli 2004)

ok 12 uhr an der uni am samstag, geht klar !
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Juli 2004)

hey toto fahren wir zusammen und treffen uns an nem autohof auf der autobahn? des wäre easy!!!! 

werde dich aber nochmal anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. Juli 2004)

sers,

wollte mal fragen, ob mich evtl. jemand mit nach stuggi mitnehmen kann??? der so wieso bei mir vorbei fährt und mal nen kurzen stop bei mir machen könnte, um mich einzusammeln. würde da ganz gern hinkommen, um nen bischen was bei euch abzugucken, weil ich noch nicht soooo viel kann und halt um nen paar kontakte zu knüpfen.   ich hab halt kein auto und weiss deshalb auch nicht, wie ich dahin kommen soll.

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (14. Juli 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> hey toto fahren wir zusammen und treffen uns an nem autohof auf der autobahn? des wäre easy!!!!
> 
> werde dich aber nochmal anrufen



jo des könne mehr mache! 
toto


----------



## sensiminded (14. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob mich evtl. jemand mit nach stuggi mitnehmen kann??? der so wieso bei mir vorbei fährt und mal nen kurzen stop bei mir machen könnte, um mich einzusammeln. würde da ganz gern hinkommen, um nen bischen was bei euch abzugucken, weil ich noch nicht soooo viel kann und halt um nen paar kontakte zu knüpfen.   ich hab halt kein auto und weiss deshalb auch nicht, wie ich dahin kommen soll.
> 
> Jan



wo liegt denn butzbach? ich komme von karlsruhe über a8 - nur ein problem ich muss bis nächste woche mittwoch meine diplomarbeit abgeben und falls was dazwischenkommt kann ich nicht nach stuggi. aber ich seh zu, dass es klappt. bin auch noch nicht so gut wie die meisten wahrscheinlich sind-egal.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juli 2004)

butzbach ist bei friedberg bzw bad nauheim........45 km nördlich von ffm.
wenn es nicht klappt, ist es auch nicht so schlimm. wäre nur mal top, bei ner menge trialer dabei zusein.

Jan


----------



## sensiminded (14. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> butzbach ist bei friedberg bzw bad nauheim........45 km nördlich von ffm.
> wenn es nicht klappt, ist es auch nicht so schlimm. wäre nur mal top, bei ner menge trialer dabei zusein.
> 
> Jan



aus dem grund will ich da auch mal mit hin - fahre zur zeit meist alleine. mit dem wochenendticket, oder mit nem normalen bahnticket geht doch auch noch. kostet halt schon bissel was, aber ich glaube es lohnt sich.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juli 2004)

für nen bahnticket hab ich zur zeit kein geld. deshalb hab ich gedacht, das jemand so wieso bei mir vorbei fährt und mich dann einfach einsammeln könnte.............naja, dann halt ein andermal.

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (14. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> für nen bahnticket hab ich zur zeit kein geld. deshalb hab ich gedacht, das jemand so wieso bei mir vorbei fährt und mich dann einfach einsammeln könnte.............naja, dann halt ein andermal.
> 
> Jan



also bis nach butzbach extra fahren is net drin, das isn umweg ohne ende, kannst höchstens mit der bahn zu uns kommen dann können wir dich mitnehmen, müstest dann halt abends wieder mit der bahn von hattersheim heim fahren..........
toto


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juli 2004)

ach nee, ist zwar gut gemeind. ich fahre ein andermal mit, wenn mal wieder sowas anliegt. bin jaa in den ferien dann ne woche beim max. vielleicht sehen wir uns jaa dann mal. aber trotzdem nochmal danke.

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (14. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ach nee, ist zwar gut gemeind. ich fahre ein andermal mit, wenn mal wieder sowas anliegt. bin jaa in den ferien dann ne woche beim max. vielleicht sehen wir uns jaa dann mal. aber trotzdem nochmal danke.
> 
> Jan



dann machen wir ma krass einen drauf in sachen  ! an der stelle noch ma nen gruss nach hannover  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. Juli 2004)

alles klar, da bin ich dabei und der max jaa bestimmt auch, der lässt sich sowas garantiert nicht entgehen    

Jan


----------



## frufoor (16. Juli 2004)

So morgen ist es ja dann soweit.
Klappt das endlich mal mit der Stuttgart Session....

Hoffen wir das das Wetter besser wird und es nicht in Stömen regnet...


----------



## frufoor (16. Juli 2004)

... so hier noch mal ein Link zum Thema Sommerrain
http://www.jibbing.mynetcologne.de/Locations/Stuttgard/Stuttgard.html

Vielleicht wächst das Graß ja nicht mehr so hoch wie vor 1-2 Wochen....


----------



## biketrialer (16. Juli 2004)

frufoor schrieb:
			
		

> ... so hier noch mal ein Link zum Thema Sommerrain
> http://www.jibbing.mynetcologne.de/Locations/Stuttgard/Stuttgard.html
> 
> Vielleicht wächst das Graß ja nicht mehr so hoch wie vor 1-2 Wochen....



äääähhmmm, ich denk wir fahren trial und springen keine trails  ???
toto


----------



## ph1L (16. Juli 2004)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden hab um 12 an der Uni in Vaihingen?

Dann wollte ich noch fragen ob wir sonnst noch irgendwohin fahren denn
wenn wir mal an der Uni abgeladen worden sind haben wir kein Auto mehr
also müssten wir wenns noch an andere weit entfernte Spots ging mit jemand anderem fahren.


----------



## ringo667 (16. Juli 2004)

@ph1L:
Nee an der Uni in der Stuttgarter City.

@mr.Trial
in der Bahn gibt es ein kleines Trialgelände wo auf 2 Hügeln Reifen Steine und Baumstämme halb eingegraben sind,sieht man auf den Fotos auch nicht besonders gut,
leider war da vor 3 oder 4 Wochen das Gras so hoch, dass das fahren kein richtigen Spass gemacht hat.
Komme da leider heute  icht mehr hin zum Schauen ob jemand gemäht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (16. Juli 2004)

Ich find nur ne Uni in Stuttgart-Vaihingen
(http://www.uni-stuttgart.de)

ist das die falsche?


----------



## ringo667 (16. Juli 2004)

Ich habe weiter oben einen Link zum Stuttgarter Stadtplan reingestellt.
Da findest du süd/westlich vom Hauptbahnhof die Universität in Stuttgart.


----------



## sensiminded (16. Juli 2004)

son scheiß!!! und ich hab keine zeit!!! 
   :kotz:


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Juli 2004)

also wir 6 aus schatthausen und die 2 frankfurter treffen uns aufm autohof und sind dnn um 12 an der uni weil da ja treffpunkt ausgemacht war

und nirgends anderst

jopp bis dann


----------



## biketrialer (17. Juli 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> also wir 6 aus schatthausen und die 2 frankfurter treffen uns aufm autohof und sind dnn um 12 an der uni weil da ja treffpunkt ausgemacht war
> 
> und nirgends anderst
> 
> jopp bis dann



alles klar chef!
toto


----------



## frufoor (17. Juli 2004)

So,

Wetter ist super hier!  

Dann kanns ja nacher los gehen......


----------



## ringo667 (17. Juli 2004)

War echt cool heute , danke an die Leute die so weit her gefahren sind.
 Hut ab, was Ihr heute gezeigt habt!!!!  
Bis zum nächsten mal!!!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (17. Juli 2004)

gibts denn auch nen paar bilder zusehen bzw auch ein kleines vid??

Jan


----------



## tommytrialer (17. Juli 2004)

hey joo war echt cool heute
naja stuttgart ist zwar ned so der oberhammerburner war aber doch eine lustige runde und hat viel spaß gemacht

jopp bilder und video gibts

alle von der session die mich nicht im icq haben 154244208

jopp freu mich schona uf das vid sind paar klasse sachen dabei


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Juli 2004)

das kann ich nur bestätigen, war echt mal sehr cool.
stimmt, die spots waren net so überwältigend,  danke an die locals, fürs rumführen. 
Obwohl ich fand den spot bei der uni schon sehr geil....... 

Ich freu mich schon aufs vid..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (17. Juli 2004)

so und jetzt ich auch noch:
danke an die locals fürs rumführen, 
war en echt lustiger tag mit den ganzen leutz!
toto


----------



## ph1L (17. Juli 2004)

jo war echt cool heut und hat mir gezeigt das ich noch viel trainieren muss    


Und stellt son richtig dickes Video online wurde ja richtig viel gefilmt...



@Määxxx
hast ICQ? muss noch wegen dem Rahmen mit dir labern    *hrhr*


----------



## frufoor (18. Juli 2004)

Also erstmal ganz dicken RESPEKT an die Frankfurter und Schatthausener Jungs! Ihr habts hammersmäßig drauf!!!!!

War ein echt genialer Mittag, hat nen rießen Spaß gemacht!
Hoffe man trifft sich wieder mal zu ner kleinen Seesion.
Vielleicht mal auf'm Gelände in Ölbronn zusammen mit dem Jan oder so...


Bilder stelle ich heute noch online....


----------



## hopmonkey (18. Juli 2004)

frufoor schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal ganz dicken RESPEKT an die Frankfurter und Schatthausener Jungs! Ihr habts hammersmäßig drauf!!!!!
> 
> War ein echt genialer Mittag, hat nen rießen Spaß gemacht!
> Hoffe man trifft sich wieder mal zu ner kleinen Seesion.
> Vielleicht mal auf'm Gelände in Ölbronn zusammen mit dem Jan oder so...



Jo, aber hallo, da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Das war wie Weihnachten und Ostern und (...) in einer session.   
s Video braucht noch, fahr die Woche nach Berlin, s Bein weiterschonen, damit ich ma bald wieder kräftig reintreten kann.

c u all


----------



## ph1L (21. Juli 2004)

> Bilder stelle ich heute noch online....




ja hop hop   


wenn jemand video material hat... schickts mir egal wie groß... würde gern was zusammenschneiden...


----------



## ringo667 (6. August 2004)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand das Material zusammen geschnitten?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2004)

wo sindn die bilder aus stuggi??


----------



## tommytrialer (7. August 2004)

also mein filmmaterial is voll schlecht da kann man ned viel schneiden


----------



## ringo667 (8. August 2004)

Ich habe heute das Material das ich von Gregor bekommen habe etwas zusammen geschnitten.
Könnt mir gerne eure Meinung sagen, wie ihr´s findet, habe mich bisher noch nicht mit Filmbearbeitung befasst.

Wollt nur noch mal los werden, das der Tag echt locker war und das es ne Menge Spasss gemacht hat mit euch in der Gegend rum zu kurven. 


http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/stuttgart_street_session.wmv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (9. August 2004)

das video is mal richtih cool aber bei mir kommt von minute 6 - minute 11 nur schwarzes bild und kein ton

ansonsten top....

poste es auch mal im new vid thread


----------



## Bumper (9. August 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> das video is mal richtih cool aber bei mir kommt von minute 6 - minute 11 nur schwarzes bild und kein ton
> 
> ansonsten top....
> 
> poste es auch mal im new vid thread



Meine Meinung!


----------



## ringo667 (9. August 2004)

Das Video ist auch nur 5:45 lang,
nachdem ich die Audiospur eingefügt habe war es nach dem Konverteiren auf einmal 11 Minuten lang...., warum auch immer


----------



## hopmonkey (28. August 2004)

Ja find ich auch super,

noch geiler wärs natürlich gewesen, wenn man mich wenigstens gefragt oder involviert hätte, ob mein Material von heut auf morgen sortiert, geschnitten und upgeloaded wird (ok, ich hab mir ne menge zeit gelassen, geb ich zu), besonders da ich meinen laptop mit inn urlaub genommen hab, um an dem footage rumzuschrauben.
  

Aber OK, darum gehts hier nich. 
Wolltich nurma loswerden


----------



## ringo667 (28. August 2004)

tschulgigung, das nächste mal bin ich weniger voreilig.
Wollt dir halt etwas arbeit abnehemen... 

 Tut mir Leid!!!


----------

